# Training treats?



## Trish123 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm trying to clicker train my cockatiel, but he doesn't like millet seed. What else can I use for a good training treat?


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

You'll have to experiment some, as cockatiels have different tastes. Pippin loves pumpkin seeds and Denali loves macademia nuts. Sunflower seeds are a common favorite as well. Popped popcorn could be liked.

You don't necessarily need to use food either--some cockatiels prefer toys.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Pumpkin and Squash seeds are easy to make for your birds and tend to be good treats. Sunflower seeds are probably the single best overall choice, as they are high in fat (taste good) and easy to hold 1 at a time.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sunflower seeds are a good treat. It works best if you get raw unsalted sunflower seeds with no shells (the type intended for humans) and break each seed in half. That way it takes less time for the bird to eat the reward, and you can do more cycles before the bird gets full.

My flock loves dried cantaloupe seeds. You can't buy them but it's easy to make your own. Just buy a cantaloupe, give the fruit to the humans because the cockatiels don't want it, and dry the seeds in the oven for the tiels. If your bird has never eaten them before, mix some with her regular seed at first until you see that she has started eating them. If she thinks they're great, you can stop putting them in the seed mix and start using them for training rewards.


----------

